# Habanero? Any opinions?



## eodusa (Oct 8, 2006)

Looking to get a Ti frame.
Habanero seems well within my budget.
Any happy / unhappy owners out there?


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

eodusa said:


> Looking to get a Ti frame.
> Habanero seems well within my budget.
> Any happy / unhappy owners out there?



I doubt if you post in the Litespeed forum you gonna get an unbiased opinion. In general Litespeed>Habanero anyway..


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I bought the ti cross frame from Habanero. Their customer service is second to none. Great riding frame as well. Be careful with their road bikes though. They used to have 1" headtubes. Could be a challenge to find the fork you want in that size. Other that that I give them Five chili's.


----------



## eodusa (Oct 8, 2006)

I checked their website, they offer std 1.125" head tubes now.


----------



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm coming up on two years of Habanero ownership, and love the frame. It may not be TdF light, but for a good road bike for recreational riding or centuries, I doubt you can beat it for the price. Quite frankly, I would put it up against other Ti bikes.

I would also agree that the service is unparalleled. They go out of their way to resolve issues.


----------

